# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Christmas Big Sale STARTS TODAY Save Up to 30% for TESTERS

## TECSONAR

Representative of the seller TECSONAR
3D printing everything that matters w/ better TECSONAR dual color PLA, tricolor PLA, rainbow PLA, PLA+, PLA bundle, you deserve a better 3D printing experience!

---

Our stocks are getting low very fast, don’t miss!

*Dual Color PLA*

Save 20% each with clip coupon, save additional 10% each with promo code (PROMO CODE: 29041009), volume discount: 20%+10%=30%
Reg.Price: 32.99
Lowest Price: 23.09
Start Time: Nov 30, 2022 10:00 AM PST
Expiration Time: Dec 30, 2022 11:59 PM PST
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Coex.../dp/B0B63BKQWF

*Tricolor PLA*

Save 20% each with clip coupon, save additional 10% each with promo code (PROMO CODE: 29021009), volume discount: 20%+10%=30%
Reg.Price: 36.99
Lowest Price: 25.89
Start Time: Nov 30, 2022 10:00 AM PST
Expiration Time: Dec 30, 2022 11:59 PM PST
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Tric.../dp/B0B63F6WFN

*Rainbow PLA*

Save 20% each with clip coupon
Reg.Price: 32.99
Lowest Price: 26.39
Start Time: Nov 30, 2022 10:00 AM PST
Expiration Time: Dec 30, 2022 11:59 PM PST
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Mult.../dp/B0BKFN2M9W

*PLA+*

Save 20% each with clip coupon
Reg.Price: 61.99
Lowest Price: 49.59
Start Time: Nov 30, 2022 10:00 AM PST
Expiration Time: Dec 30, 2022 11:59 PM PST
https://www.amazon.com/Tecsonar-Whit.../dp/B0B63CWVKJ


NOTE: If your promo codes/coupons don't work, please request new promo codes/coupons with the seller TECSONAR, thank you for shopping with TECSONAR!


---
TECSONAR – The most professional manufacturer of multicolor PLAs (including dual color PLAs, triple color PLAs, etc.) with complete varieties (Search with TECSONAR buy on AMAZON)
Join Our 3D Printing Community for 24/7 3D Printing Supports
TECSONAR 3D User Forum - Facebook Group
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1424100551412658

----------

